# Don't use tupperware for curing!



## craterlake

Hi folks! Just to let you all know, (and probably you all already knew this, but not me!!  LOL!!) I was using tupperware bowls for curing and switched to mason jars as I was told that the thc will stick to the sides of plastic bowls. Soooo, I switched and sure enough, there was a sandy substance on the sides that I brushed off into the jars. But the funny part of all this is, I washed the bowls in my dishwasher. Anyways, my granddaughter came over early before I had a chance to put everything away and helped me cook Easter dinner and needed something from the dishwasher and opened it up and proceeded to ask me what kind of soap I used. I asked her why and she told me my soap smelled like pot! LOL! I hadn't noticed the bowls held so much of the aroma of mj! I'm glad she's almost eighteen!!  She's been on to me for a long time, but she doesn't know about my garden! Just one of those:holysheep: moments! LOL!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl:  trichs stick to Glass even more....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I use tuppaware for long storage


----------



## craterlake

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: trichs stick to Glass even more....


 
Well, I'll be glad to pass that along! Maybe it's easier to knock them off glass than plastic? The jars seal better I believe and probably don't hold the aroma so bad! This is my first cure, so any tips are welcome!


----------



## Bleek187

i like glass.. i buy those huge pickel jars.. eat all tha pickels and then wash out tha jars and keep them for curing/storage.. also if you workout.. you might buy those big plastic tubs filled with protein. i use these for storage also because they are pretty big and have a real big lid.. makes it real easy to reach in and dump out and stuff..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

craterlake said:
			
		

> Well, I'll be glad to pass that along! Maybe it's easier to knock them off glass than plastic? The jars seal better I believe and probably don't hold the aroma so bad! This is my first cure, so any tips are welcome!


 
congrats on your first...in the glass jar you can use ISO  and make oil outta the trichs after a year of use..thats what I did..instead of washing them...lol..I didnt care for the cure in plastic but  do like the tuppaware for lon term after...they have diffrent sizes which makes it nice...specially when ya have as much as I do...yeah at fiorst its cool to look at and burp 20 quart mason jars..but gets boring..I have some tuppaware containers that hold close to QP ..

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## Bleek187

the big jars i have will hold a qp easy.. look in your grocery store at pickels.. they have HUGE jars and.. i like pickels anyway so lol... good deal


----------



## SensiStarFan

I always store my bud in tupperware.  Ever drop a mason jar full of great buds and then have to spend the next two hours picking glass out of your buds?  A cool trick I learned is that once you have smoked all of the buds out of your tupperware container, take the last bud or a bud from whatever, and use it to "mop up" the rest of the THC stuck to the sides of the tupperware.  Works well.  
-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Figured I would just show you what I meant.  This is what my tupperware looks like once I have smoked all of the buds out of it.  I then take a regular bud, and use it to mop up the kief and shake.








-SSF-


----------



## Roddy

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I always store my bud in tupperware.  *Ever drop a mason jar full of great buds and then have to spend the next two hours picking glass out of your buds?*  A cool trick I learned is that once you have smoked all of the buds out of your tupperware container, take the last bud or a bud from whatever, and use it to "mop up" the rest of the THC stuck to the sides of the tupperware.  Works well.
> -SSF-



Yes, yes I have....but I still use glass LOL


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL

Wow SensiStar...that last nug looks delicious...I am sure it was. 

I am having trouble when I germ seeds they seem to grow some mold on the white tip...I use the moist papertowel in a sandwich and store in a closet between towels...


----------



## OGKushman

must wash old containers in isopropyl alcohol


----------



## kiksroks

craterlake said:
			
		

> my granddaughter came over early before I had a chance to put everything away and helped me cook Easter dinner and needed something from the dishwasher and opened it up and proceeded to ask me what kind of soap I used. I asked her why and she told me my soap smelled like pot! LOL!



LMAO! I had almost the same thing happen. My grandma was over helping make our Easter meal. She asked if I had a quart jar for some salad dressing. Like an idiot, I said sure and went and grabbed one out of my MJ room. It was empty but still smelled strong! I handed it to her and told her to wash it. She asked "what do you use these for" like she didn't know. . . too funny reading this now!


Edited to add: This really wasn't a big deal. Granny is pretty accepting. She once asked my teenage aunt (back in the early 70's) what she should do with my mothers stash she had found and didn't skip a beat when my aunt replied "give it back to her, that stuff is expensive!"


----------



## ftw2012

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> i like glass.. i buy those huge pickel jars.. eat all tha pickels and then wash out tha jars and keep them for curing/storage.. also if you workout.. you might buy those big plastic tubs filled with protein. i use these for storage also because they are pretty big and have a real big lid.. makes it real easy to reach in and dump out and stuff..


 

i was always gonna do that but after i washed the jar the lid still smelled very strongly of pickles and that kinda turned me off and made me think that my weed would smell/taste like pickles....you havent had a problem with it?


----------



## SensiStarFan

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> I am having trouble when I germ seeds they seem to grow some mold on the white tip...I use the moist papertowel in a sandwich and store in a closet between towels...


 
I have had that happen before.  I learned a neat trick for that too.  When you go to germ your seeds, add one or two drops of H2O2 to the water you are using (I use one cup of water and 1-2 drops of H2O2).  This will help prevent molds from growing on the paper towel and the roots.

-SSF-


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL

Much appreciate it Sensi. Sorry for the previous comment that was hurtful... It seems that I am guilty in couple different spots here.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Much appreciate it Sensi. Sorry for the previous comment that was hurtful... It seems that I am guilty in couple different spots here.


 
I don't see anything hurtful.

-SSF-


----------



## Bleek187

i use baby wipes.. i fold them up.. at just a lil bit of water.. put the seed in the middle and throw it in a lil ziplock bag.. throw the bag under the sink and after like 3 days its got a long tail..


----------



## craterlake

kiksroks said:
			
		

> LMAO! I had almost the same thing happen. My grandma was over helping make our Easter meal. She asked if I had a quart jar for some salad dressing. Like an idiot, I said sure and went and grabbed one out of my MJ room. It was empty but still smelled strong! I handed it to her and told her to wash it. She asked "what do you use these for" like she didn't know. . . too funny reading this now!
> 
> 
> Edited to add: This really wasn't a big deal. Granny is pretty accepting. She once asked my teenage aunt (back in the early 70's) what she should do with my mothers stash she had found and didn't skip a beat when my aunt replied "give it back to her, that stuff is expensive!"


 
Too funny!!:rofl: :rofl:


----------

